# ?Liveaboard marina near Ft. Lauderdale or Miami



## charmedsage (Sep 4, 2013)

We are looking for marina's near Ft. Lauderdale, Hollywood or Miami that has monthly rates and allows liveaboards. 

We would like the following amenities:
-Showers
- Laundry
- Wifi
- Captains Lounge/working area
- Fitness room
- Pool (optional)
-Parking
-Close to beach or downtown area

We would appreciate any feedback that you could provide. We considered loggerhead Hollywood but they think they will be booked by the time we get there.

Thanks!


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

Take a look at Dinner Key in Coconut Grove (Miami). It is walking distance from the center of the Grove and quite liveaboard friendly. There are numerous folks who do so and will be welcoming. Here is the web site:

Miami Marinas


----------



## SailingChance (Aug 29, 2012)

If you are willing to go a bit farther north Cape Marina in Port Canaveral has all of those amenities you are after. We stayed there for 7 months while on the hard in their DIY yard. They also have a good ships store with parts you may need for projects.

Kelley
Sailing Chance | Sailing through the Caribbean | Sailing Chance | Sailing through the Caribbean
facebook.com/sailingchance


----------



## dave c (Aug 26, 2013)

Try the waterfront times newspaper in Ft Lauderdale, they have a list of marinas and in the back a classified section for dockage both live aboard and non live aboard. I can't send the link on this stupid ipod but google Waterfront Times.


----------

